# QUI QUI ATTEND D'ÊTRE APPELER?



## YanB (19 Mar 2014)

Bonjours à tous,

Qui qui attend d'être appeler? 
Et vos métier c'est quoi? 

Moi c'est l'artillerie et j'attend avec impatience l'appel!!


----------



## Zulopol (19 Mar 2014)

Salut, mes info sur ma futur carrière est dans ma signature  8) J'ai pas été appeler pour la liste des mérites et mon dossier va être envoyer dans quelque jour car j'ai été porter aujourd'hui le document manquant pour complété mon dossier pour qu'il soit envoyer !

Donc pour ma part je n'attend pas depuis longtemps   et vous ?

Bonne chance à tous en passant !


----------



## Gurmaster (19 Mar 2014)

Pour ma part j'attend toujours ma nouvelle carte d'assurance maladie pour finaliser aussi mon dossier. Elle était échue depuis 96.
Pas ben ben malade la gars hein!


----------



## Zulopol (19 Mar 2014)

Donc xD si je comprend bien Gurmaster si tu aurait eu un accident durant cette période tu aurait été dans le trouble financièrement ?  :facepalm: T'aime le risque..
:trainwreck:


----------



## Gurmaster (19 Mar 2014)

bof, un p'tit hypothèque sa maison (si ca aurait été grave) puis remboursé ensuite par l'assurance!

PS: Oui j'aime le risque et le pourquoi de mon enrôlement dans les Forces!!!


----------



## Jayjaycf (19 Mar 2014)

J'attend d'etre appeler, le processus a ete tres long de mon coter mais bon je suis sur la liste de merite depuis janvier. 

Les metiers que j'ai choisi sont : Infanterie et l'artillerie je me croise les doigts, j'espere avoir ete selectionner mais bon on vas voir je le croirai quand je recevrai l'appel bonne chance a toute ceux sur la liste de merite qui attende une offre.


----------



## O_beaudoin (20 Mar 2014)

Mon métier c'est infantrie j'ai eu mon entrevue et médical le 12 février et tout a bien été j'attend depuis.

 Je m'attend d'avoir mon apelle plus cette été mais j'ai hate d'être finalement au QMB.

Bonne chance les gars


----------



## YanB (20 Mar 2014)

Thanks les boys bonne chance a vous aussi beau metier aussi pi je vous souhaite detre appeler bientot!!


----------



## Zulopol (20 Mar 2014)

Bon je viens d'avoir un appel mais c'est le type d'appel qu'on veut pas avoir.. 

L'appel est juste pour me dire de faire remplir une feuille par un médecin.. se qui rallonge un peu plus le temps à attendre avant d'avoir un appel pour une offre d'emplois.


----------



## Potvinf (20 Mar 2014)

Metier Soldat d'infanterie, Entrevue effectué le 11 février et j'attend toujours mon appel aussi, espérant avoir des nouvelle d'ici peu..   impatient de commencer cette QMB ! 
Bonne chances à tous encore   et donnez-nous des nouvelles autant que je vais vous en donner de mon côté si c'est le cas !


----------



## YanB (21 Mar 2014)

Parfait de mon bord je vais donner des nouvelles des que jen ner et je te souhaite detre appeler bientot sérieux redonne des nouvelles a ++


----------



## slicroy (21 Mar 2014)

Moi aussi j attend lol...


----------



## Skalh (22 Mar 2014)

J'ai passé le tafc, le médical et l'entrevue pour Sapeur de combat et artilleur en début Janvier. L'attente est pénible haha


----------



## YanB (23 Mar 2014)

Jespere etre appeler cette semaine qui senvien ou la semaine prochaine pour la selection du 18 mars


----------



## m_ab (23 Mar 2014)

Je commence a kingston le 31 mars comme specialiste des systeme d'information et de communication (ACISS)


----------



## Jayjaycf (24 Mar 2014)

Félicitation m_ab, bonne chance dans tes cours de métier j'imagine que ce seras pas évident dans ton domaine sa dois être assez complexe ACISS. J'Imagine que c'étais un ré-enrollement si tu as été exempté de refaire le QMB, bonne chance dans ton nouveau métier


----------



## m_ab (24 Mar 2014)

Oui c'est un ré-enrolement j'ai été dans la réserve avant. Merci et bonne chance a toi aussi!


----------



## O_beaudoin (25 Mar 2014)

Métier infantrie j'ai eu mon apelle aujourd'hui le 25 mars. Mon assermentation vendredi le 28 mars et le QMB le 26 avril.

Bonne chance le gars!


----------



## YanB (25 Mar 2014)

Maladre mon gars bonne chance pi je suis content pour toi jai hate detre appeler a mon tour poyr le metier dartilleur


----------



## O_beaudoin (25 Mar 2014)

Merci YanB! Bonne chance en esperant qu'on va se croiser au QMB


----------



## YanB (26 Mar 2014)

Jespere sa serais nice!!  vraiment content pour toi moi cest mon reve rentrer dans larmee!!  je vais tout faire je croise mes doigts serieux


----------



## Zulopol (26 Mar 2014)

Moi aussi j'ai hâte !


----------



## Skalh (27 Mar 2014)

J'ai appelé aujourd'hui au centre de recrutement pour savoir ce qui en était avec mon dossier. Il n'ont pas encore d'offre pour moi de la sélection du 18 mars, mais le recruteur m'a dit que j'ai un très bon potentiel militaire. Il m'a aussi dit qu'il y aurait une autre sélection le 21 avril pour artilleur, mais pas pour sapeur. Je croise les doigts pour la suite.


----------



## Zulopol (27 Mar 2014)

J’espère que la sélection du 21 comprend les Blindées.

Bonne chance à toi


----------



## YanB (29 Mar 2014)

Moi aussi on ma dit que javais un bon score parreil jai rajouter infanteri et blinde a mes choix de metier donc 1 : artilleur 2 infanteri 3 blinde jespere etre choisi dans un de ceux la je croise mes doigt et je vous le souhaite a vous aussi les boys!


----------



## Pelletier580 (30 Mar 2014)

Pour ma part,

J'ai fais la gaffe d'avoir mentionné que j'avais passé le CTAF dans les années 80, et depuis ce temps je suis dans l'attente. Ils doivent faire venir mes résultats d'ottawa et c'est très long.

Il y a des gens qui on postulé dans les même dates que moi et qu'il on déjà eu leur entrevue une chance que j'ai choisi un métier en demande. Je vais prendre mon mal en patience, de toute façon je n'ai comme pas le choix.


----------



## Zulopol (30 Mar 2014)

Tu attend encore depuis les années 80 ?! Je crois que sa l'aurais été mieux que tu refasse le test


----------



## Pelletier580 (30 Mar 2014)

lol non j'ai passé le test dans les années 80 mais j'ai backer. j'ai eu la chienne comme on dit mais la it's now or never


----------



## Zulopol (30 Mar 2014)

Haaa Ok j'ai eu peur pour toi Haha Content de voir que tu décide de foncé ! Je de souhaite la meilleur des chances


----------



## slicroy (30 Mar 2014)

T'es rendu à quel âge pelletier


----------



## YanB (30 Mar 2014)

Bonne chance a tous!  pendan ce temps je vais commencer un dep dans la construction et si l'armee mappel temps mieu sinon je vais avoir un dep mais pas question que je perde mon temps malgrer que je croise mes doigt pour larmee car cest un reve


----------



## Zulopol (31 Mar 2014)

C'est une bonne idée de prendre le temps d'attente pour apprendre de nouvelle chose ! Comment de temps sa peu prendre pour faire un DEP ?


----------



## Sauvageau218 (31 Mar 2014)

YanB said:
			
		

> Bonne chance a tous!  pendan ce temps je vais commencer un dep dans la construction et si l'armee mappel temps mieu sinon je vais avoir un dep mais pas question que je perde mon temps malgrer que je croise mes doigt pour larmee car cest un reve



C'est ce que j'ai fais aussi, DEP en machineries lourde qui étais mon 2 choix de carrière et ils m'ont appelé la semaine passé en plein miliieu de mon DEP.  Je cancel mon DEP cette semaine.


----------



## Zulopol (31 Mar 2014)

Bravo ! Bonne chance dans ta carrière militaire j'ai hâte d'être appeler pour la sélection de fin Avril !


----------



## YanB (31 Mar 2014)

Jespere aussi etre appeler pour la selection de fin avril!


----------



## Gurmaster (1 Apr 2014)

Personnellement, j'entamerais pas un Dep si tu risque d'être appelé pour le Qmb. 
Je me suis trouvé une job ben physique pour me conditionner en même temps. En gros j'accroche des pièces d'acier qui vont de 20 à 110 livres pour qu'elles soient peintes.
Je m'entraine toute la journée en plus des fins de semaines chez énergie cardio. En aout/septembre que je rentrerai pour le Qmb probablement et je serais rodé comme un moteur diesel. haha


----------



## YanB (1 Apr 2014)

Haha mais si je pense a faire un dep cest parce que jai demander a un caporal si cetais sur et certain quon va se faire appeler dans notre vie si on est sa liste de merite et il ma repondu  que non cetais pas sur sa ma porter a reflechir pour un plan b!


----------



## Gurmaster (2 Apr 2014)

Oui ça c'est certain, ch'te comprend! Moi j'ai hâte en ta d'avoir mon renouvellement de carte maladie pour tout finaliser. Même si mon qmb se fait qu'en aout ou septembre, reste mon offre a avoir pis après m'a pouvoir respirer...  lol


----------



## YanB (2 Apr 2014)

Haha jespere serieux quon va etre appeler moi aussi jai envi de respirer xd!!


----------



## Pelletier580 (2 Apr 2014)

slicroy said:
			
		

> T'es rendu à quel âge pelletier



43 ans


----------



## CanadianPanzer (2 Apr 2014)

J'attend l'appel moi aussi.

Mais aujourd'hui j'ai reçu un autre genre d'appel, il m'ont dit que je ne pouvais faire mes deux premier choix(blindé,infanterie) à cause des mes yeux, très décevant mais au moins je vais pouvoir travailler près des Léopards (vehicle tech).


----------



## Zulopol (2 Apr 2014)

Dommage pour toi CanadianPanzer Pourtant j'ai une myope et il on dit que c'étais correcte. Ton problème de yeux doit être encore plus important.


----------



## Zulopol (11 Apr 2014)

J’espère être appeler la semaine prochaine pour la liste des mérites, pour être sur la liste, avant la prochaine sélection du 21 Avril !


----------



## Jayjaycf (12 Apr 2014)

Zulopol, il ne t'appelleront pas pour te dire que ton nom a été mis sur la liste de mérite. Tu dois contacter celui qui s'occupe de ton dossier et lui demander ou en est rendu ta demande. J'imagine qu'en ce moment tu es peut-être déja sur la liste de mérite étant donné que ton examen medical étais il y a un mois. Tout dependant de la vitesse a laquelle ils ont envoyé ton dossier a Ottawa il pourrait déja être revenu. Mais bon appel lundi prochain pour avoir ce qui en est pour ma part j'ai fait la gaffe de penser que le système était infaillible et j'ai pas fait le suivis j'avais un papier a faire remplir par Lasik MD, mon medical était le 26 septembre, je leur es remis le papier de lasik le 1 octobre et mon dossier a été envoyer a Ottawa en decembre parce que quelq'un en quelque part a oublier de marquer que tout les papiers était en ordre et que mon dossier était pret a être envoyer, c'est plate l'erreur est humaine et quand il y a autant de paperasse c'est facile d'égarer un dossier, bref je te conseil fortement de verifier avec ton centre de recrutement pour éviter que la meme chose ne se reproduise pour toi. 

Bonne chance pour le reste du processus et je te souhaite de faire la liste de mérite avant la selection du 21 avril.


----------



## Zulopol (12 Apr 2014)

Merci de ton commentaire j’appellerais cette semaine mais je leur est demandé s'il allais m'appeler et il m'avais dit : ¨Oui dès que ton dossiers revient d'Ottawa ce qui peu prendre 2-3 semaine max¨ et si j'avais pas de nouvelle des appeler. Je vais appeler pour être sur ! Merci


----------



## Potvinf (14 Apr 2014)

J'ai appelé mon Centre de recrutement ce matin et bonne nouvelle  je suis sur la liste des mérites  ;D reste qu'à attendre l'offre d'emplois, en espérant pas trop patienter   j'ai vraiment hâte.


----------



## Zulopol (14 Apr 2014)

Moi j'ai appeler ce matin et il mon dit que mon dossier n'est toujours pas revenu d'Ottawa et qu'il l'on envoyer le 28 Mars Donc vivement une réponse cette semaine avant la sélection du 21 Avril ! J'ai aussi demander si la sélection du 21 concernait les blindées et elle ma dit que oui !


----------



## Jayjaycf (14 Apr 2014)

Il ny a pas de selection prévu pour le métier de Fantassin en ce moment apparament, on vas espèrer que sa change mais pour l'instant si on se fie a DAA, qui est dans le milieu du recrutement, Artillerie est le seul métier de combat dans les prochaines selections, possiblement les blindées aussi si Zulopol a eux des informations correct on vas esperer que oui.

Bonne chance a tous.


----------



## Zulopol (14 Apr 2014)

J'ai lu sur les forums Anglais que fantassin il peuvent être appeler n'importe quand si il y a de la place.


----------



## Zulopol (24 Apr 2014)

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> My recruiter had told me that combat engineers will be selected on May 26Th.



Prochaine date de sélection peut-être ? J'ai trouvé sur la section anglophone du forum un mec qui dit que la prochaine date de sélection serait le 26 Mai donc.. Vivement le 26 Mai alors  

Si il y a des personnes qui se sont fait appeler pour la sélection du 21 Avril indiqué le sur le forum svp.


----------



## Zulopol (29 May 2014)

Nous sommes en semaine de sélection du 26 mai et personne (N'y du coté anglophone) n'a mentionner avoir été appeler pour le moment... vivement un appel du gouvernement demain ou la semaine prochaine !!


----------



## Zulopol (9 Jun 2014)

J'ai appeler aujourd'hui et j'ai su que la sélection des soldats des blindées est repoussé au 23 Juin du au manque d'instructeur à Saint-Jean.


----------



## Skalh (9 Jun 2014)

J'ai appelé aussi aujourd'hui et tout ce que j'ai su c'est que mon dossier est encore en liste de mérite, rien de plus 

On continue d'être patient!


----------



## Charlo24 (9 Jun 2014)

Moi aussi jattend encore, ca test la patience. C long en criss..


----------



## Sylvainlemay (8 Jul 2014)

Pour ma part j'ai passé mon test d'aptitude le 7 juillet 2014 
Mon métier est Technicien en Systèmes Aéronautiques. J'ai été mis sur la liste d'attente mais le métier est priorité 1 donc j'espère vraiment être rapellé bientôt   Quelqu'un peut me dire si j'ai des chances  d'entrer pour le mous d'août?....


----------



## Jbeaudoin (9 Jul 2014)

Selon moi ie crois bien que oui, jai fait mon TAFC , entrevue et tout en fevrier et je vien detre appeler pour le qmb dans le metier fantassin le 6 septembre. Mon assermentation aura lieu le 26 aout . J'ai été patient et enfin jai eu lappel !


----------



## CanadianPanzer (9 Jul 2014)

Sylvainlemay said:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai passé mon test d'aptitude le 7 juillet 2014
> Mon métier est Technicien en Systèmes Aéronautiques. J'ai été mis sur la liste d'attente mais le métier est priorité 1 donc j'espère vraiment être rapellé bientôt   Quelqu'un peut me dire si j'ai des chances  d'entrer pour le mous d'août?....


Aucune

J'ai attendu 7 mois dont 2 mois entre le TAFC et l'interview/médical dont tu n'a pas fait( dit moi le si je me trompe), tu en a encore pour un bon bout à attendre .


----------



## Zulopol (9 Jul 2014)

Mon processus d'enrôlement c'est passé assez vite (si je compare avec certain utilisateur du forum) donc un bon 4-5-6 mois minimum pour compléter le processus d’enrôlement en entier de : Postuler à Recevoir un offre d'emplois ! Si tu est sur la liste c'est très bien ! Sa veux dire que tu est recommander pour l’enrôlement il suffit juste que tu soit prit pour la prochaine date de sélection de ton métier contacte ton commit pour plus d'info!

Bonne chance ! t’inquiète pas, moi j'ai mal dormi parfois du au fais que j'y pensait trop et sa l'aura donner rien car et voila je commence mon QMB le 15 Sept


----------



## mlavoie88 (9 Jul 2014)

Pour ma part, mes choix de carrières sont 1.Avn Tech 2.Avs Tech 3.ATIS Tech . J'ai passé l'entrevue le premier Avril et la Capitaine responsable de mon dossier ma dit que j'étais très competitif et que j'ai été très fort lors de mon test d'apptitudes. Après plusieur tentatives de contacter le CRFC d'Ottawa j'ai finalement décider de me rendre la en personne et la commis m'a informer que le QG avait envoyer une offre. Est ce que ca veut dire que je devrais recevoir un appel bientôt? Merci j'attens avec impatience.


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (1 Aug 2014)

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Il ny a pas de selection prévu pour le métier de Fantassin en ce moment apparament, on vas espèrer que sa change mais pour l'instant si on se fie a DAA, qui est dans le milieu du recrutement, Artillerie est le seul métier de combat dans les prochaines selections, possiblement les blindées aussi si Zulopol a eux des informations correct on vas esperer que oui.
> 
> Bonne chance a tous.


----------



## Zulopol (1 Aug 2014)

mlavoie said:
			
		

> la commis m'a informer que le QG avait envoyer une offre. Est ce que ca veut dire que je devrais recevoir un appel bientôt? Merci j'attens avec impatience.



Bah, si ils te l'on dit.. C'est surement vrai. Avec un dossier compétitif ton processus d'enrôlement va plus vite, t’inquiète pas.


----------



## Trudel12 (2 Aug 2014)

Moi j'attend comme tech med.. jai su qu'il y a embauche en janvier et mars... Je le souhaites!!


----------



## JeffRich (8 Nov 2014)

J'ai passé tout mes tests, médicale, entrevue aussi et ma demande à été envoyer le 28 octobre à Ottawa, on m'a dit que ça prend environ 2 semaines pour la traitée donc j'attend. J'ai appliqué pour Tech en mouvement et Tech en appro


----------



## Pwegman (8 Nov 2014)

bonne chance ! et au moin tu sais que y'a de l'avancement dans ton dossier.


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (19 Nov 2014)

Ohhh yeah j'ai été mis sur la liste de mérite comme tech en systèmes aéronautiques et tech avionique.


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (24 Nov 2014)

.


----------



## JeffRich (29 Nov 2014)

Quelqu'un sait combien de temps ça prends, après que Ottawa ai reçu les documents, pour avoir une réponse du centre recrutement?


----------



## Pwegman (29 Nov 2014)

D’après ce que j’ai pu voir jusqu’à présent , chaque étape du processus d’enrôlement semble du cas par cas pour la durée . Comme moi j’ai fait mon TAFC le 17 Novembre et j’ai reçu le 26 un courriel pour m'aviser que d'ici 5 jours ouvrable on allait me contacter pour me donner ma date d'entrevue. Tandis que d'autre on dut attendre plusieurs mois avant d'avoir ce genre de nouvelle .  Meilleur conseil ,soit patient et  si dans 30 jours , depuis la date d'envoi ta pas eu de nouvelle , tu  devrais contacter ton centre de recrutement .


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (30 Nov 2014)

Moi aussi j'ai reçu ce courriel. J'attend d'ici mercredi un autre courriel pour la date de médical et entrevue.


----------



## Ilapplante (11 Dec 2014)

vous pouvez voir mon historique de date ci-bas. À partir début novembre, avec ce que j'ai vu, je m'attends recevoir mon appel d'ici 2-3mois donc d'ici fin Janvier. 
Bonne courage à tous ceux qui postule!


----------



## Zulopol (12 Dec 2014)

Bonne Chance à ceux qui attende ! Sa vaut le coup  :subbies:


----------



## Ilapplante (15 Dec 2014)

Zulopol said:
			
		

> Bonne Chance à ceux qui attende ! Sa vaut le coup  :subbies:



moi qui pensait attendre encore! j'ai reçu mon call ce matin! blindé! Zulopol je m'en viens te rejoindre


----------



## Zulopol (15 Dec 2014)

Ilapplante said:
			
		

> moi qui pensait attendre encore! j'ai reçu mon call ce matin! blindé! Zulopol je m'en viens te rejoindre



Félicitation ! Bonne chance au QMB


----------



## JeffRich (16 Dec 2014)

J'attends encore, on m'a dit qu'il y avait eu des coupures à Ottawa et que ça pouvait prendre du temps, dossier médical à l'étude à Ottawa, ensuite une fois que tout est ok, enquête de crédit, enquête de casier judiciaire et référence, ensuite liste de mérite. J'ai bien hâte d'en savoir plus....


----------



## Ilapplante (16 Dec 2014)

JeffRich said:
			
		

> J'attends encore, on m'a dit qu'il y avait eu des coupures à Ottawa et que ça pouvait prendre du temps, dossier médical à l'étude à Ottawa, ensuite une fois que tout est ok, enquête de crédit, enquête de casier judiciaire et référence, ensuite liste de mérite. J'ai bien hâte d'en savoir plus....



Lâche pas mec! j'ai attendu environ 8-9mois..mais la patience en VAUT la peine! comme tu peux voir les QMB partent pratiquement chaque semaine.
Mais par contre, il prenne les postes qu'ils ont de besoin avant. 

j'ai vu que gestion de ressources humaine avait prit 2-3mois pour TOUT le processus pour une personne.
Pour moi j'ai attendu depuis le mois d'avril et j'ai reçu mon appelle hier.
et pour finir 1an et demi pour pilote.

c'est assez difficile de définir un temps donné pour attendre mais soit patient!


----------



## gagnon91 (16 Dec 2014)

moi aussi mon processus a été rapide, j'ai postuler en fin aout et jai recu mon offre d'emploi en novembre et mon QMB commence le 26 Janvier. J'ai vraiment âte  ;D


----------



## KingWongQc (24 Apr 2015)

gagnon91 said:
			
		

> moi aussi mon processus a été rapide, j'ai postuler en fin aout et jai recu mon offre d'emploi en novembre et mon QMB commence le 26 Janvier. J'ai vraiment âte  ;D




quel métier avais-tu choisi Gagnon91 ???


----------



## erird (29 Jul 2015)

j'ai appliquer en septembre 2014 et en novembre j’étais sur la liste de mérite.  en février je retourne voir car toujours pas de nouvelle.  Mon dossier a été mélanger avec quelqu'un d'autre.  je fait RDV med + entrevue début mars, mi-mars, retourne les doc du médecin civil.  Après 2 mois d'attente (j'y vais quand même a toutes les semaines) je doit faire une enquête de sécurité.  Il y a 3 semaines garda a terminer et retourner le tous au centre de recrutement.  j'ai été aux info lundi et toujours pas entrer dans le système.

Bref, presque un an d'attente et il y a des sélections le 10 août pour "tech sita".


----------



## abbas047 (19 Sep 2015)

Déja deux ans d'attente pour moi


----------



## Nicnad (21 Sep 2015)

J'commencer les démarche début juillet et je vient de me faire appeler pour un offre d'emploi! Départ le 7 octobre!


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

Wow felicitation je suis content pour toi! Tu a appliquer pour quel emplois?


----------



## Nicnad (24 Sep 2015)

Sapeur de combat! Toi?


----------



## djangovi (11 Oct 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis en processus pour renter dans les FAC et j'aimerais avoir quelques infos concernant une étape. J'ai postulé pour 3 choix qui sont:
Officier en génie aérospatial, Officier en contrôle aérospatial et Officier Systèmes de combats aériens. J'ai un Bachelor et une Maitrise en génie aérospatial et j'ai eu un très bon score lors du CFAT.
Puisque j'ai de l'implication à l'extérieur du Canada, ils ont fait mes enquêtes de fiabilité et de sécurité avant mon étape de Visite médicale et Entrevue. 
Au début du mois de septembre, j'ai reçu une email m'avisant que mon étape de Fiabilité et de sécurité est terminée et que c'est favorable. Ils m'ont ensuite écrit qu'ils doivent attendre l'OK de leur quartier général (Borden) avant de m'envoyer le rendez-vous pour la visite médicale et l'entrevue. Et ça fait depuis plus de 5 semaines je n'ai plus de nouvelles. J'aimerais savoir pourquoi le quartier général traîne pour donner leur OK.
Merci à toussssssss


----------



## Pwegman (12 Oct 2015)

djangovi said:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis en processus pour renter dans les FAC et j'aimerais avoir quelques infos concernant une étape. J'ai postulé pour 3 choix qui sont:
> Officier en génie aérospatial, Officier en contrôle aérospatial et Officier Systèmes de combats aériens. J'ai un Bachelor et une Maitrise en génie aérospatial et j'ai eu un très bon score lors du CFAT.
> Puisque j'ai de l'implication à l'extérieur du Canada, ils ont fait mes enquêtes de fiabilité et de sécurité avant mon étape de Visite médicale et Entrevue.
> ...



Les mieux place pour répondre a ce genre de questions sont les recruteurs a ton centre de recrutements. Comme ça fait 5 semaines que ta pas eu de nouvelles je te conseil plutot de les contacters directement . Et en plus ils sont justement la pour repondre a tes questions .


----------



## djangovi (13 Oct 2015)

Merci Pwegman ....


----------



## djangovi (13 Oct 2015)

Salut,
J'ai appelé le centre de Montréal aujourd'hui et ils m'ont répondu qu'ils attendent toujours le OK de Borden pour me donner les dates de la visite médicale et de l'entrevue. Et que Borden leur enverrait la réponse après les sélections.
Maintenant ma question est la suivante: Quelqu'un sait-il à *quelle date il y aura la sélection* pour les Officiers en Génie aérospatial ou en Contrôle Aérospatial?
Merci


----------

